# Skillet-Gyros



## Floridagirl (Sep 16, 2005)

*Skillet-Gyros*

**​*




*​* *

* *​1 lbs pork sirloin chops – boneless, 

or lamb, or turkey

 

1 spanish onion

3-4 Tbsp Olive oil – extra virgin

Thyme, 

Oregano
Fresh garlic - minced 
Ground paprika,

Salt, pepper

 

Cut the pork chops in small stripes. Put in a bowl. Peel the onion, cut in half and slice.

Mix with the meat. Add olive oil, spices and herbs. Mix well. Cover, put in the refridgerator and let the gyros marinate over night. 

Fry the gyros in a hot skillet, you don’t have to add additional oil. 

E.g. serve in a flat bread with lettuce, tomatoes, red cabbage, crumbled feta (sheep's milk feta) and garlic sauce/ tzatziki. 

 

Kali orexi!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 16, 2005)

Yumm!! I always wanted to try to reproduce the gyro with either chicken or pork in a simple way but I was never sure how to prepare a good marinade for this...  This will surely be a dinner idea very shortly!!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 16, 2005)

This is how we make ours too.. except I add lemon juice and leave out the thyme.  I'll try it your way next time.  Thank you!!


----------

